
Uber Says Taiwan Should Let the People Decide Whether It Can Stay - huangc10
http://fortune.com/2016/11/17/uber-taiwan-leave-taxi-protests/
======
neaden
I initially took this to mean Uber was taking a stance on Taiwanese
independence, thankfully not the case.

~~~
huangc10
I just took the title from Fortune. Maybe they wanted a little bit of a
confusing title to get people to read into the article? 0_0

